# C# Videotutorial



## Thomas Darimont (4. Juli 2003)

Servus!

Wer sich für C# interessiert, ihm(ihr) jedoch noch die Grundlagen fehlen, dem kann hier geholfen werden:

http://www.devx.com/DevX/Door/10249?trk=Topnav_SB
(wecast)


u.a. finden sich dort auch eine "Einführung" in VB.net und ASP.Net

Ich fands sehr interessant!

Gruss Tom


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Juli 2003)

Schade, dass die Systemvoraussetzungen so strikt sind. Leute ohne IE oder MediaPlayer 9 bleiben anscheinend aussen vor.


----------



## antoschka (30. Januar 2008)

Auf der Seite finde ich leider nichts ...

Weiß jemand wo man noch gute Video Tutorials zu c# findet.

Danke schon einmal
antoschka


----------



## sheel (31. Januar 2008)

Musst du unbedingt jahre alte Themen wieder Ausgraben


----------



## deostift (31. Januar 2008)

http://www.video2brain.com/de/products-66.htm


----------

